# Reel Addiction PCB Recent trips



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Sep 15, 2015)

Havent posted in a while. Ive been really blessed this year and can only thank the man up stairs for allowing me to put folks on fish when weather permitted. Here is some pics of the last few trips!


----------



## jimboknows (Sep 16, 2015)

man o man...I love that grouper in last pics...all the fish are nice, but I got a special place in my heart for gags and red grouper...grew up just north of Clearwater...I need to be back near the gulf...


----------



## sea trout (Sep 16, 2015)

Man Y'all are doing great on the fish!!!!!!!!!!

Thats not real tuna is it????? Your pic is hard to tell but that dont look like bonita. 
Wow and congrats!!!!!!


----------



## whatknot (Sep 18, 2015)

nice catch.  good to see the Lionfish did not survive.


----------



## owl (Sep 23, 2015)

Good Show


----------

